# First Car??



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

P97s 'remeber when' post got me to thinkin'


What was y'alls first set of wheels??

Mine was a '83 Chevy S-10 4cly, 4 speed, am radio only no tape deck or FM. No AC. Chicks loved that fine piece of machinery!!!:smt077 

I've never owned anything but a truck

Had a '92 S-10 after that one, a '98 Half ton 4x4 after that, and BigRed the '03 3/4 ton 4x4. I've got now.

The little lady drives a S-10 too......


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

53 Chev., 54 Chev., 57 Chev., 64 Olds. 88 
I have really owned some classics.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

'64 Ford with a 350 and a 4-barrel.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

69 mustang sport roof 302 wit 3 0n da flo.........


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine was a ...........hold on, don't laugh to hard.......

A 1974 "pee green" Vega! :mrgreen:

Drank about a quart of oil a week...


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

1973 dodge dart sport wish i still had that thing


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

a red 80' CJ 5 on 36 ground hawgs...my beach mobile
I've only ever drove jeeps.... :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My first car was a 59 Rambler Cross Country Sedan. It had an overhead valve straight 6, 3 on the tree with an overdrive, side curtains, white walls, tube AM radio and best of all both front seats reclined to make a full sized bed.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: A lot of Dads would see it and tell me what a nice sensible car it was. :smt077


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

52 Plymouth. Got it in 63 for $50. Flat 6, 3 speed on the column. I was in H.S. at the time and it was great!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Drove my parents car - they eventually gave me their 87 cavalier in 1990. Wrecked it. Then, bought a Chevy Celibrity 4 door - forgot the year.

Sold it a year later for what I paid for it, and then bought a 1991 Eagle Summit. 

What sucks is that the Celebrity I sold - sold it to my best friend. He used it to kill himself w/ by driving into the water a week before christmas in 1991.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My first was a 1992 Honda Accord station wagon. Just got rid of it two years ago for a Toyota Rav4. The Honda was a hand-me-down car, but a darn good one. And I got it when it was old enough that I didn't feel bad about heavily decorating. 










Yes... but beat this...


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Mine was a ...........hold on, don't laugh to hard.......
> 
> A 1974 "pee green" Vega! :mrgreen:
> 
> Drank about a quart of oil a week...


I bought a new yellow 72 Vega about 6 months before the 73 "Gas crunch" (the one where the gas went all the way up to $.70/gal - had to put on locking gas caps so people wouldn't steal gas in the parking lot ). Anyway, that Vega caso all of $2 Grand. Drove it for 5 or 6 years until my feet got wet in a rainstorm, from the bottom! The car never used much oil, but did rust around the rear hatch. Didn't owe me a dime, though, when it finally ran down ...


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

1979 Datson 200SX :smt022


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

js said:


> Mine was a ...........hold on, don't laugh to hard.......
> 
> A 1974 "pee green" Vega! :mrgreen:
> 
> Drank about a quart of oil a week...


Pee is not green it's yellow. :smt082

Anyways, my first car is the one i'm driving now. It's a Civic and it's a true POS. It has no starter or muffler and the best part is that it backfires real good. Oh yeah and it makes horrible clicking noises when I make turns.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Uhhhh sucklead that has GOT to be the very first pimpette mobile Ive ever seen:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Uhhhh sucklead that has GOT to be the very first pimpette mobile Ive ever seen:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


LOL!!!!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Maser - Pea green, not pee green:smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A mint 1954 Chev. It had two tone blue paint, large white walls, & AM radio.
After two years it was every color under the rainbow. Junk yard special. That thing was like a tank. You could knock a fender off or what have you and it would keep running. Brought it home more than once with the front end caved in. We were a little on the wild side back then.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

1963 Mercury Comet. Had a big ol' 170 cubic inch 6 banger in it. It had belonged to my aunt and she had wrecked it. It sat at my Grand Daddy's farm for about a year when I bought it from her for $30. A few trips to the junk yards, a couple of weekends and I had myself some wheels. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

'89 Cavalier Z-24.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

*cars*

Mine was a 1974 Mercedes 300SD Turbodiesel. In a green with a goldish hugh. I loved that tank, felt like a sultan driving that car. Unfortunately while diesel engines last a LONG LONG time they aren't immortal. Beautiful car... :heart:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

1974 Chevy Impala.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Uhhhh sucklead that has GOT to be the very first pimpette mobile Ive ever seen:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


LOL! Yeah, that's what made the car finally stop running... I embarressed it to death. :smt082


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Mine was a 1957 GMC pick-up with rust everywhere a 235-6 cylinder, and 3 one the tree. I remember one time in the middle of a shift from 1st to second the shift lever broke off in my hand and I was stuck mid intersection between gears. Great truck and I should have never sold it. By the way it was made 18 years befor me!


----------

